# x appeal review



## c-lo (Jan 8, 2012)

Thanks for your review.


----------



## ThomVis (Feb 21, 2012)

Clem64 said:


> the clicker can't be used anywhere near verticle. My draw length is 30.25", and my arrow length is 30.5" from nock groove to the tip of the point. With those specs my clicker was at an extreme angle


The clicker hole is directly above the rear Berger hole. Where usually the button goes, so no one can use the clicker at near vertical without additional hardware. That and the lack of steel inserts at the top and bottom stabilizer holes made me kick this riser off my wannahave-list. 
The new Mybo Crescent-Clicker might relieve the clicker problem a bit, but it's still not ideal.


----------



## limbwalker (Sep 26, 2003)

Plenty of folks have started to use aftermarket clicker hole extensions for the X-appeal and X-factor risers. Particularly for the X-appeal. I fabricated a clicker mount that fit on a Sure-loc sight extension when I was trying out the X-appeal. It worked fine, but the clicker came off every time you removed the sight, so it wasn't ideal.

I think it's Terry Laney who I saw selling some clicker hole extensions for this and other risers so the clicker could be held in a more vertical position.

Anway, it's a pity you won't consider the X-appeal riser, as it is one of the finest shooting risers I've ever held.


----------



## w8lon (Jun 2, 2012)

I thought that I may have had my hands on Clem64's riser before he picked it up, pardon the drool as I was in the shop before you picked it up. Very well designed riser with nice machining and unique limb alignment along with tough anodizing. May just pick one up myself one day after looking it over.

By just choosing a lighter spine and cutting shafts shorter than draw length by an inch it looks as though it would still work without extension. A gain in speed from a shorter lighter arrow with your long draw should benefit.


----------



## Clem64 (Jan 7, 2010)

As I stated above my solution to the clicker hole problem was to use an aae extended clicker, the one that mounts on the sight extension bar. This solution is working really well for me. It is a sweet shooting riser and very easy to set up and align


----------



## Clem64 (Jan 7, 2010)

my clicker set up


----------



## Zarrow (Sep 8, 2010)

I just picked up a used 23" X-appeal not too long ago from the classifieds. Even though I am using it for barebow, I am really enjoying shooting it. The only thing I didn't like was the grip which can be replaced easily.


----------



## limbwalker (Sep 26, 2003)

PSE is just about due to release another recurve. The X-appeal has been out now for about 5 years IIRC. It will be interesting to see what they come up with next. Always clever designs from David and Alan.


----------



## TwilightSea (Apr 16, 2012)

Think they will reduce the price on the x-appeal when the (placement name) x-appeal 2.0 is out?


----------



## limbwalker (Sep 26, 2003)

I dunno. Probably just stop manufacturing it like they did the X-factor. They seem to be pretty limited on the # of runs they can make for their recurve risers. I'm just guessing, but I suspect they have to work them in between compound riser runs.


----------



## TwilightSea (Apr 16, 2012)

The age old question. Save up for am x-appeal now or wait for the new model.


----------



## limbwalker (Sep 26, 2003)

Oh, I don't want to mislead... I have no inside knowledge of a new model. Just was thinking it was about time, that's all.


----------



## bownut-tl. (Sep 21, 2003)

limbwalker said:


> Plenty of folks have started to use aftermarket clicker hole extensions for the X-appeal and X-factor risers. Particularly for the X-appeal. I fabricated a clicker mount that fit on a Sure-loc sight extension when I was trying out the X-appeal. It worked fine, but the clicker came off every time you removed the sight, so it wasn't ideal.
> 
> I think it's Terry Laney who I saw selling some clicker hole extensions for this and other risers so the clicker could be held in a more vertical position.
> 
> Anway, it's a pity you won't consider the X-appeal riser, as it is one of the finest shooting risers I've ever held.


These were the plates I made from requests by other archers. 

Terry


----------



## limbwalker (Sep 26, 2003)

Great stuff, as usual Terry.


----------



## ryan b. (Sep 1, 2005)

That's awesome, Terry.


----------



## TwilightSea (Apr 16, 2012)

If they did have a new model you would think from a logical view they would have announced it at the ATA show.


----------



## ppayne (Jul 13, 2007)

bownut-tl. said:


> These were the plates I made from requests by other archers.
> 
> Terry
> 
> ...



Brilliant! Perfect for archers who shoot arrows on the longish side as well ( i.e. regardless of riser model)


----------



## bownut-tl. (Sep 21, 2003)

I forgot to include this upper plate in my previous post. A coach asked me to make a plate for a PSE that can use one of the sight mount holes from the window side. If the sight mount screw is short enough, you can use that hole and the long slot to mount the plate. The short slot is used with the current clicker mounting hole.

Terry


----------



## limbwalker (Sep 26, 2003)

That's a good design Terry. Two screws should hold that extension firm. Nice.


----------



## TwilightSea (Apr 16, 2012)

Is the default grip on the x-appeal a high grip or med grip?


----------



## Clem64 (Jan 7, 2010)

It is higher than my stock hoyt aerotec grip if that helps


TwilightSea said:


> Is the default grip on the x-appeal a high grip or med grip?


----------



## Seattlepop (Dec 8, 2003)

TwilightSea said:


> Is the default grip on the x-appeal a high grip or med grip?


L to R: Matrix, X-Appeal, GMX (they hang on pegs horizontally, I just rotated the photo to vertical). 

View attachment 1926433


----------



## TwilightSea (Apr 16, 2012)

Ugh I want an x-appeal so bad.... just started to save up for it. I know it sounds crazy but I heard that riser calling out to me. Just not sure which color to get. Blue or black. (Even though my add-ons are all black)


----------



## Sosius (Feb 5, 2014)

TwilightSea said:


> Ugh I want an x-appeal so bad.... just started to save up for it. I know it sounds crazy but I heard that riser calling out to me. Just not sure which color to get. Blue or black. (Even though my add-ons are all black)


It's calling me too... I've decided that my next riser will be an X-Appeal. At my age, I need all the x-appeal I can get.


----------



## martinkartin (Aug 6, 2012)

Hi Terry/bownut-tl, are you currently selling the extended clicker mounts and plates for a hoyt riser? I have a set of longer arrows that I want to keep long and I feel this would be appropriate.


----------



## MickeyBisco (Jul 14, 2012)

I'd like to thank Terry for his awesome work. So much more of an elegant solution to the sight-mounted hinge n' bar.

Top notch machining, too.


----------



## martinkartin (Aug 6, 2012)

I got to order one as well and it looks incredible! I'll be ordering another soon. Thanks Terry! Much appreciated


----------



## limbwalker (Sep 26, 2003)

Back to the X-appeal, it's interesting to note that Vic is back to shooting one at this weekend's Gator Cup. Hope it works out for him. More than anyone, it's going to be tough for him to make a break from the Mathews riser he's been using for over 10 years now.


----------



## baller (Oct 4, 2006)

limbwalker said:


> Back to the X-appeal, it's interesting to note that Vic is back to shooting one at this weekend's Gator Cup. Hope it works out for him. More than anyone, it's going to be tough for him to make a break from the Mathews riser he's been using for over 10 years now.


An interesting note for sure and I also hope it works well for him. I'd like to see him make a comeback again (not that he went anywhere but it would be nice to see him in a few world cups ).


----------



## jagill (Jan 11, 2014)

I have been shooting the X Appeal with X Pression limbs for 5 months now, and it is excellent. World class feel and finish. The limbs are incredibly smooth. I shot a Hoyt gpx for comparison, and while the feel was different, I found I prefered the smooth, forgiving feel of the PSE. Both riser and the limbs were a great price too.


----------



## TheElBow (May 18, 2015)

These days I found the ideal clicker for my X-Appeal, the "Gabriel Magnet Klicker GMK": http://www.gabriel-bogensport.de/Gabriel-Magnet-Klicker-GMK_1


----------



## ryan b. (Sep 1, 2005)

Pretty cool X appeal here

http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=2424947


----------



## iArch (Apr 17, 2015)

The finish on that riser is awesome! I'd love that finish on mine. I shoot a PSE X-Appeal 23” and I love everything about it except the grip.


----------



## Clem64 (Jan 7, 2010)

iArch said:


> The finish on that riser is awesome! I'd love that finish on mine. I shoot a PSE X-Appeal 23” and I love everything about it except the grip.


I really like the grip on my xappeal, it is nice and narrow


----------



## whynotv2 (Oct 5, 2010)

ryan b. said:


> Pretty cool X appeal here
> 
> http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=2424947


Thanks Ryan


----------



## whynotv2 (Oct 5, 2010)

Clem64 said:


> Quote Originally Posted by iArch View Post
> The finish on that riser is awesome! I'd love that finish on mine. I shoot a PSE X-Appeal 23” and I love everything about it except the grip.
> 
> I really like the grip on my xappeal, it is nice and narrow


I liked it too Clem until I went to the Jager. It just sits better in my hand and is ridiculously comfortable.


----------

